# (internal, external) autopsy = νεκροτομή, νεκροψία



## nickel (Jun 28, 2009)

An *autopsy*, *postmortem examination*, or *necropsy* is a medical procedure that consists of a thorough examination of a dead body to determine the cause and manner of death, and to evaluate for the presence of any disease or injury. It is usually performed by a specialist doctor called a pathologist. An *external autopsy* consists of external examination only, whilst an *internal autopsy* involves dissection and examination of the internal organs.​http://www.virtualmedicalcentre.com/Medical_Dictionary.asp?termid=2437

See also: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autopsy

Από το ΛΝΕΓ:

*νεκροψία* η εξέταση ανθρώπινου πτώματος (χωρίς νεκροτομή), η οποία διενεργείται στο πλαίσιο ιατροδικαστικής έρευνας με σκοπό τη διαπίστωση τού είδους και των αιτίων τού θανάτου, καθώς επίσης και των συνθηκών υπό τις οποίες αυτός επήλθε.

*νεκροτομή* ανατομική εξέταση με τομή πτώματος, η οποία γίνεται για την εξακρίβωση των αιτίων τού θανάτου ή για ερευνητικούς σκοπούς (λ.χ. κατά τη διδασκαλία και εξάσκηση των φοιτητών τής Ιατρικής) και η οποία συνίσταται στη διάνοιξη των διαφόρων κοιλοτήτων και οργάνων τού σώματος.

Πλαίσιο:
*νεκροψία — νεκροτομή.* Οι δύο λέξεις έχουν διαφορετική προέλευση (ως προς το β' συνθετικό τους) και σημασία: *νεκροψία* είναι η μακροσκοπική, η εξωτερική πρώτη εξέταση τού πτώματος από τον ιατροδικαστή, ενώ *νεκροτομή* είναι η μικροσκοπική ενδελεχής εξέταση της κατάστασης τού πτώματος μετά από ανατομική επέμβαση τού ιατροδικαστή και από ανάλογες εργαστηριακές αναλύσεις. 

*αυτοψία* το αποδεικτικό μέσο κατά το οποίο γίνεται από δικαστή ή αρμόδιο υπάλληλο υπό τους όρους τού νόμου άμεση αυτοπρόσωπη εξέταση σημαντικών για τη δίκη καταστάσεων, π χ. τού χώρου, των πραγμάτων ή και του ανθρώπου που σχετίζεται με την υπόθεση, προκειμένου να αποκτήσει άμεση αντίληψη τής κατάστασης για τον σχηματισμό δικανικής πεποίθησης: _το δικαστήριο διέταξε αυτοψία για την εξακρίβωση των συνθηκών υπό τις οποίες τελέσθηκε το έγκλημα_ || (καταχρ.) _συνεργείο τής Πολεοδομίας διενήργησε αυτοψία στα σπίτια των σεισμοπλήκτων, εξετάζοντας την καταλληλότητά τους._​
Και από παλιότερο εύρημα της Έλενας:
*Necrotomy, necropsy, and autopsy*
Dr ELEANOR DAFFORN-IERODIACONOU (Halandri, Athens, Greece) writes: I would like to comment on the use of the word "necropsy" (9 July, p. 77). This Greek word (νεκροψία) means literally a "look at the dead body," while "necrotomy" (νεκροτομή) means "cutting of the dead body." The terms are clearly differentiated in their mother country. Postmortem examinations —that is, necrotomy— are rarely performed for various reasons in Greece and thus a pathologist, not requiring permission of relatives, may perform only a necropsy — that is, a careful external examination of the body to deduce or confirm if possible the cause of death. Although obviously not ideal, a careful necropsy of a stillbirth, for example, may give at least some useful information (malformations, maceration, trauma, etc). Incidentally, "autopsy" (αυτοψία) means "a look for one's self," implying specialist knowledge, and is applied in many situations —for example, specialist examination of damaged buildings at earthquakes or forensic examination at the scene of a crime— and is not used for postmortem examinations. 
BRITISH MEDICAL JOURNAL VOLUME 287 17 SEPTEMBER 1983​
Οπότε:
(internal) autopsy = νεκροτομή
(external) autopsy = νεκροψία
criminal scene investigation = αυτοψία
on-the-spot inspection = αυτοψία


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 28, 2009)

Με πρόλαβες, ετοιμαζόμουν για πολλοστή φορά να γκρινιάξω που στο in.gr μεταφράζουν το autopsy ως "αυτοψία". Δηλαδή, αρκεί η λανθασμένη χρήση μιας ελληνικής λέξης στην αγγλική γλώσσα για να ξεχάσουν οι δημοσιογράφοι/μεταφραστές τα ελληνικά που ξέρουν.


----------



## museamuse (Oct 3, 2011)

Μεταφράζω το σενάριο ενός θρίλερ και μου ήταν πολύ χρήσιμη η ανάλυση. Ευχαριστώ!:scared:


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2011)

Είναι ωραίο άμα μαθαίνουμε ότι τα κείμενα που γράψαμε, έτσι για τη χαρά που εμείς ανακαλύψαμε κάτι ή για το καλό που μας κάνει να βάζουμε δυο πράγματα που ξέρουμε σε τάξη, φάνηκαν χρήσιμα και σε άλλους. Καμιά φορά το ευχαριστώ τους γίνεται ευκαιρία να φρεσκάρουμε κι εμείς κάτι που άρχισε να σκονίζεται μέσα μας (και να πούμε «Πω πω, εγώ τα έγραψα αυτά;»).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 3, 2011)

Πες τα, πες τα! Εκπλήσσομαι υπερβολικά συχνά βλέποντας σε κατά τα άλλα πολύ προσεγμένες μεταφράσεις (από σοβαρές εκδόσεις και έμπειρους επαγγελματίες) τη μια αυτοψία μετά την άλλη να πραγματοποιούνται σε πτώματα. Φοβάμαι όμως ότι θα περάσει απαρατήρητη η διευκρίνιση από εκείνους τους οποίους αφορά, επειδή θα νομίζουν ότι δεν χρειάζονται τέτοιου είδους διευκρινίσεις.

Είναι σαν το ανέκδοτο με το διευθυντή και τη γραμματέα:
- Κυρία Ανορθογραφίδου, όταν έχετε αμφιβολίες, ανοίγετε το λεξικό.
- Μα, κύριε Αφεντικίδη, δεν έχω ποτέ μου αμφιβολίες.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2011)

AoratiMelani said:


> Είναι σαν το ανέκδοτο με το διευθυντή και τη γραμματέα:
> - Κυρία Ανορθογραφίδου, όταν έχετε αμφιβολίες, ανοίγετε το λεξικό.
> - Μα, κύριε Αφεντικίδη, δεν έχω ποτέ μου αμφιβολίες.


Κορυφαίο!


----------



## bpbp (Jun 27, 2017)

*Autopsy, necropsy, and necrotomy: if used, why not correctly?*

Bλ. και Autopsy, Necropsy,and Necrotomy If Used, Why Not Correctly?


----------

